# Ever see a BAR do this?



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 18, 2012)

I've owned this BAR since the 80's. I think it's a 1970 model I'll have to look up the numbers to be sure. 7mm Rem. mag is the cal. I took it out yesterday to do some shooting and after about the 6th round it hung up. I took it apart today and this is what I found. Cracked bolt sleeve on both sides. I was shooting 150 grain Win. Powerpoints. Have any of you had a BAR do this before? Looks like the part will run me about $100. Any advice before I order and replace? Thanks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd check with Browning and see if they will replace on there own before buying the part myself.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Unfortunately yes. But I was shooting Hornady's out of mine which are a hotter load than the winchester's. That was back in the 80's and the action was still around $100. It's simple to replace if you know two small secrets.

The first is take the butt plate off. There is a screw that holds the stock to the reciever waaaay down there so you will need a long flat head screwdriver to remove it.

Secondly, the plate that the screw fastens to does not come out of the reciever so don't try and force it. Put upward pressure on the plate while pushing the top of the plate forward into the reciever and it will slide right in above the action. The action should slide right out the back. Be careful when screwing the stock back on to not booger up the threads on the reciever plate when re-installing. I found it easiest to stand the gun straight up on the end of the barrel.


----------



## GregoryB. (Oct 19, 2012)

There is a good video on You Tube that shows how to disassemble a BAR.  It was very helpful when I pulled mine apart to to replace the trigger springs and the firing pin.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 19, 2012)

Some great info. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 20, 2012)

replace your springs while in there. weak springs and hot loads dont mix. keep in mind that gun is 40 years old and ammo has made huge advancements in that time.


----------



## Niner (Jan 19, 2013)

If you are a reloader, use a powder along the lines of IMR4064's burn rate.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 19, 2013)

WGSNewnan said:


> replace your springs while in there. weak springs and hot loads dont mix. keep in mind that gun is 40 years old and ammo has made huge advancements in that time.



I didn't do that when I replaced mine and it never cycled consistantly. Sold it after that and wished I hadn't because it had a very straight barrel on it.


----------

